# How much bud can you fit in 1 Gallon mason jars?



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

Like the title says i'm trying to figure out how much dried bud you can fit in a 1 gallon mason jar? I bought 4 jars for right now, because that's all they had left. I plan on having between 16-20 ounces. How many more jars should I buy next time I go over there?


----------



## yourlocal420 (Feb 8, 2010)

minitrees said:


> Like the title says i'm trying to figure out how much dried bud you can fit in a 1 gallon mason jar? I bought 4 jars for right now, because that's all they had left. I plan on having between 16-20 ounces. How many more jars should I buy next time I go over there?


A gallon should hold 8 to 10 oz with a little air left at the top. However I woudnt recommend curing in jars that size. 2 qts work much better. Quarts are even better at that.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

yourlocal420 said:


> A gallon should hold 8 to 10 oz with a little air left at the top. However I woudnt recommend curing in jars that size. 2 qts work much better. Quarts are even better at that.


Why would you recommend not curing in jars that big? My buds won't fit in jars that small.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

I would love to see someone fit a half pound in a one gallon mason jar. They're not nearly as big as your making them sound.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 8, 2010)

I use one gallon pickle jars, if it helps I can fit about 2 ounces of large buds in one, for curing.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I use one gallon pickle jars, if it helps I can fit about 2 ounces of large buds in one, for curing.


Perfect, that's exactly what I needed to know! Thanks.


----------



## SYROUS (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to be the smart ass,1 gallon fits in 1 gallon,lol,sorry had to


----------



## McFonz (Feb 9, 2010)

I put as much buds as fits while only shaking the jar and not squeezing it in by any means. then leaves 10% free space at the top.

If you put more than that an occasional burp of the jar and a shake won't let the excess humidity out.

It really depends on the buds. I use jars around 1\2 galon and fit around 50 grams of herb in each.

The more space I have left the happier I am.


----------



## mikeysdevilish (Nov 4, 2010)

minitrees said:


> Why would you recommend not curing in jars that big? My buds won't fit in jars that small.


I had branches that were like small bats but I broke them down to smaller buds so I could remove all the stems and leaves properly you dont have to do this but its the leaves "even the lil ones" that make the weed a harsh smoke for me I choose quality over quantity and having the wow factor of "huge" buds, It makes curing better too because it allows air flow around the buds. Too each his own. I am not saying one ways better then another. Just sharing what I have been doin


----------



## Camoflouge312 (May 4, 2021)

I use all sorts of different sizes personally from 2 qt masons to 5 gallon food grade gamma seal buckets, what ever amount I get per phenotype really, and in my experience I've fit 9 oz in a gallon jar when the buds were rock hard dense golf balls, and I've got only a few oz of fluffier sativa cones , I do agree with above tho I try not to fill any container more than 3/4 and preferably only foll it halfway or less, again it all depends on what's coming out, lol that's why I like clone runs more than my new strain seed runs, fucking phenotypes have me using 100 containers with 25 strains lmao, fucking genetic stability nowadays is hard to find when it testing new waters constantly , but I just can't help but keep trying new strains lol, anyway that's my 1.4 cents


----------



## GrassBurner (May 4, 2021)

I like the flip top jars with rubber gaskets, ive got 4 or 5 of different sizes.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 4, 2021)

mikeysdevilish said:


> I had branches that were like small bats but I broke them down to smaller buds so I could remove all the stems and leaves properly you dont have to do this but its the leaves "even the lil ones" that make the weed a harsh smoke for me I choose quality over quantity and having the wow factor of "huge" buds, It makes curing better too because it allows air flow around the buds. Too each his own. I am not saying one ways better then another. Just sharing what I have been doin


Here here l agree. I pick out all leaf, sugar too. Buds are very pretty and very smokable. I raunch out on leaves too.


----------

